# Mad at mommy



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I's weally weally :hysteric: . I don't know wot happen but mommy has gibbed me 3 bafs and a paw wash in 5 days. I's only suposed to get 1 baf evwy week!!

I figured da 1st one was my usual. Da second one she said was cuz i was gonna be a model. Den she washed my paws in Awntie Crystals sink and put me under da hand dwyer fingy :angry: . I was weally weally :smmadder: . 

Would you bewieve she gib me anudder baf tonight!!!! :exploding: She said it was cuz i wolled in da poop. I fought I wooked cute wif bwown fur. I guess mommy didn't fink so. 
I dun know wot to do - is mommy bwoken?  Should I start wooken for anudder mommy? :crying: 

Izzy


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL We're all broken mommies. And we love you little ones sooooo much. Brown fur and all. :tender:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh you poor baby. One bath a week is enough so you better stay clean.

I get really angry at just one bath a week so I understand. :angry: 


Love,
Rylee


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhh, Izzy, it is tough being a model!!! Don't let anyone fool you!!! You have to do things that you don't like and primp and take extra baths.......no malt loves it but it is so nice that someone thinks enough of you to want to take your picture. Now give Mommy a kiss and all will be better!!!! She loves You!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Heehee


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE


> She said it was cuz i wolled in da poop. I fought I wooked cute wif bwown fur. I guess mommy didn't fink so.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: 

That is too funny. It's so cute. I can see my Tobey saying things like that.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Izzy:

Youse gots us worried. See, mommy went some pwace for work yesterday and Awntie Betsy came and took care of us. Well, Awntie Betsy took us for a walk this morning and it had wained weawwy hard last night and, well, you know how good mud feels on our widdle feet. 

When mommy came home today she gave us hugs and kisses then wooked at us and said eeek! She said we wuz gonna haf to get baths cuz wez all filty. She sed she didn't have time tonight but tomorrow . . .

We shure hope our mommy isn't bwoken too cuz we duz wuv her! But these baths gotta stop!

Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

When our mommy goes cwazy and duz stuff wike dat, we gives her the big sad eyes and makes her fweel gwilty. Den she gwives us wots and wots of tweets and even more and more hugs and kwisses! We have a mirrwor dat we can see when sitting on mommy's bwed. We pwactice our sad faces in dat mirrwor when mommy can't see us!! If she walks in da woom, we bark at da mirrwor and she waffs. We haves her fwooled!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Mommy's just won't wisten to us. I twy and twy to drag that big bag of stuff to da gabage can, but mommy put it wight back. I hate dat bag. Dat stuff stinks. I twy and twy to look like Sammy Basset who lays in da middle of da woad cuz I wanna be big like him. But mommy baffs me and I haf to start all over. Mommy's are just mean....until dey gived us tweats and snuggle wid us ...and sit on floor and play wid us...I wuv my mommy but I don't wuv baffs


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Izzy, I dont fink yer mommy is broken, but peeples can sometimes be a real pawfull. I theenk ALL mommies gets histerical when we gets poo on our coats. I know MY mommy does! She scoops me up and throws me inta my baftub so fast you'd theenk I stunk or somethin! I dont theenk mommies appreciates the subtleties involved in well-developed poo! :duh oh:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Aug 14 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817784


> Izzy, I dont fink yer mommy is broken, but peeples can sometimes be a real pawfull. I theenk ALL mommies gets histerical when we gets poo on our coats. I know MY mommy does! She scoops me up and throws me inta my baftub so fast you'd theenk I stunk or somethin! I dont theenk mommies appreciates the subtleties involved in well-developed poo! :duh oh:[/B]


 :dancing banana: Cody & KCee 2nd that "subtleties involved in well-developed poo!" Yuck....LOL


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This thread is hilarious!!! :smrofl:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Izzy, I weally feel yur pain. I don't fink yu Mommy is bwoken. I fink day sposta be dat way. Jus enjoy da durt while yu can befoa she scoops ya up an baffs ya agin.
Wuv, Dixie


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Funny fing about dis "bwoken" stuff... a couple of months ago, my mama got me "fixed"... and I wuznt bwoken at all! How do ya figger dat one? I shur wuz bwoken aftur I got "fixed", though! Took me a day or two to get back to my hobbiez of unrolling toilet paper and oberturning wastecans.

Den thers da fing wiff da bafmat. Yu know... da wun mommy steps on when she getz outa da shower. I figgur itll soak up more watur iffen its all piled up in a neat ball, nice an thick, but ever time I turn aroun, mama's got it spread down flat agin. I don fink mommies appreciates da wurk we do.

An how com mommies baf ever day? Dey dont expec US to do dat, do dey? :bysmilie:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Hmmm... Is my puppy turning into a Malti Rights advocate??? :huh:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Izzy....dis is Jett. Mommy's always hoggin da puter so I finawee was able to sneak on today. You fink it's bad you had fwee baffs in one week. I gets one evwy week AND I hafs to haf my hair combed ALL da time! When a new people comes in to da store and wants to see me, mommy aways whips dat dwatted comb out of her pocket and combs my face. :angry: Peoples don't care if I have bed head face. Den I has to twy things on for dese peoples which is ok. I wike twying on clothes. But den she whips dat dwatted comb outs again and hafs to comb my face again and my wegs and sometimes even my tail. I'm fhinking I'm da most combed boy in aaaaalllll da world. :smmadder: 

Maybe we need to runs off togedder sometime so we cans get as muddy and pooey and messy as we want. But den we's gots to come back cuz I would weally be scawed and miss my mommy if I wasn't wif her. But don't tell anyone cuz it would wooin my tuff guy image.  

Wuv,
Jett

[attachment=55891:Tough_Guy_Jett.jpg]


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 17 2009, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818792


> Izzy....dis is Jett. Mommy's always hoggin da puter so I finawee was able to sneak on today. You fink it's bad you had fwee baffs in one week. I gets one evwy week AND I hafs to haf my hair combed ALL da time! When a new people comes in to da store and wants to see me, mommy aways whips dat dwatted comb out of her pocket and combs my face. :angry: Peoples don't care if I have bed head face. Den I has to twy things on for dese peoples which is ok. I wike twying on clothes. But den she whips dat dwatted comb outs again and hafs to comb my face again and my wegs and sometimes even my tail. I'm fhinking I'm da most combed boy in aaaaalllll da world. :smmadder:
> 
> Maybe we need to runs off togedder sometime so we cans get as muddy and pooey and messy as we want. But den we's gots to come back cuz I would weally be scawed and miss my mommy if I wasn't wif her. But don't tell anyone cuz it would wooin my tuff guy image.
> 
> ...



I weally weally wikes dat idea, Jett! You my Hewoe! :wub: When can we weave? Can we woll in da dead stuff? And da poo? oooh and wun in da puddles mommy aways makes me wawk awound? :chili: Weeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :chili: I agwee we hafta come back cuz I'd miss mommy too, even if she bafs me aww da time. But we weave dat comb somwhere you mommy neber find it.  

I wuvs you Jett! 
Izzy


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Aug 17 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818798


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 17 2009, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818792


<div class='quotemain'>Yep! I wuvs wollen in da dead stuff! And we can woll in worms too! And we needs to dis afta it wains so dere's wots and wots of mud puddles. I finks it would be nice to cowher my hair bwack. Maybe we wouldn't haf to hafs so many baffs if we wuz bwack. Mommy is aways cowhering her hair. It's waining wike cwazy today. I finks it's gonna wain all week. Has yous daddy fixed da car yet?

My mommy aways has dat dwatted comb in hers pocket. So now we hafta figwer outs how to pick pocket my mommy. Do you knows hows to do dat? :huh: 

Yous hewoe,
Jett


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Hay, kin I join yu guyz? Only Im not allowed to cross da rode, so well hafta do it down heer! 

Jet, yu SO rite about dat comb fing! Mommy keeps combin mah face, too, an she dont got not scuses! Ah aint in a shop modlin pretty clotheses. We gotta loze da combs!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep! Yuz can join us! But wheas down heer? How fah away is you? Canz yuz gets you mommy to bwing you heer on a twip? And I'm not supposed to cwoss da stweet too. Can we runs off and gets dewty on dis side of the stweet?


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Hmm? Waddya meen, whars heer? I's rite heer! See? Im wavin mah paw. :bysmilie: 

Iffin we gotta git in da car an go onna twip, maybe we kin steel wun? Izzy kin steer cauz he's so smart, yu kin wach da way to go, an I kin push da peddles. Den we wont hafta cross no stweets caus we'l be IN dem, lookin like peeples. Wer probly gonna hafta ware hats, though, for a disgize. Kin yu steel som frum da shop?

Wacha fink?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Oh Oh - yous guys - mommy sed sumtin about us being cwose to youse and me n Sweetness we wanna go too! I wuv rollin in da ded stuff and specially da mud!!! Sweetness wuvs it too! Ken we come too?????

N we ken bring our Chicago Bears jerseys as part of da disgize. I dunno wot a Chicago Bear is but I know I gots a jersey cuz mommy made me put it on Saturday nite! Deys eben got our real names on da back - Payton and Ditka. Ennway deys good disgizes!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

tay tay tay - I gots us a pwan. 

Mommy goin to FL to visit gwam and poppy in bout a monf. I get her to take me... den we goes and gets da fuzzbutt and hide him mommy's suitcase fo da twip home. Den Tweetness and Tessa can meet me an Fuzzbutt hewe in Chicago and den we steewl da caw and dwive to go get Jett. It don't take to wong to dwive I do it wif mommy aww da time and I wemembew da way. Jett we stay on you side a da stweet once we get dere. You got any dat poo from dose giant animals dat drag the cawts on you side a da stweet? That's some good poo i wanna woll in some a dat for sure. I wood wook good as a bwunnette and boy wood I smell good. 
wadda ya fink...will it work?

Izzy


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oooo... dats a gweat pwan, Izzy! See? I sed yu wuz smart! Only Im not a "him"... Im a gurl!  

An, HAY! I knows wat bears is! I seen em on da TB! Theys big growly animuls that peeples are skared ov. So if yu got shirts what sez yu bears, maybe we get some respec from da peeples we meet along da way! Dats a gweat disgize!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Do I wook scawy enough? Fink I could be a hewoe and pwotect all you pwetty waides?

[attachment=55918:JettInCognitoSM2.jpg]


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Hokay... dat dun it! Mommy give me a baf tonight! Why? Becuz when we went fer my walk, when I went to poo I slipped an acksadentally sat in it. Sum of it stuck to my bum, and mommy took me bak insid and frew me inta my baftub! An it wuznt eben my falt!!! :smmadder: :smcry: 

Hurry, yu guyz! I dunno if I kin take dis a hole month! :bysmilie: 

Jett, yu looks reely tuff in doze duds! Dats a gweat disgize! B)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It's a pwan!!! Izzy - wet's do it! N I dunno how scawy we wook in our Bears jerseys but mommy sez we gots to wear dem now dat futbol's starting - whateber futbol is!

Wet us no when to meet youse! Me n Sweetness kin figger out how to get over dere!

Tessa


----------

